
EU Referendum Rules Triggering a 2nd EU Referendum - edward
https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/131215
======
tim333
Sounds like it could be a plan

~~~
lucozade
Probably would have been a better plan if it was the rule before the vote
rather than after.

